# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Grundlagen der Thaisprache

## schiene

Hier eine Seite für Einsteiger in die thail.Sprache.
http://rhtaller.pagesperso-orange.fr/

----------


## Greenhorn

Da hat sich einer echt viel Arbeit gemacht!
Meine Frage, wie man etwas in Woerterbuechern findet, wird auch darin umfangreich beantwortet (6-Suchen).
Werde ich mir mal in Ruhe reinziehen.

----------


## schiene

ja,da steckt sehr viel Arbeit dahinter und ich staune das diese seit noch nicht so bekannt ist.

----------


## Greenhorn

Also der ganze Sprachteil ist super. Wird mir viel helfen, wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Sohn Schreiben lerne.
Der "Wissens- und Reisen-Teil" ist auch nicht schlecht, stimme nur selten nicht mit ihm ueberein.

Mit 53 in Pension gehen ist natuerlich eine gute Ausgangsposition fuer ein solchens Werk.
An manchen Stellen finde ich es schade, das auf Lautschrift verzichtet wurde.
 ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Schade,die Seite scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
Vielleicht findet sie noch jemand im www.
Ansonsten kann man den Thread löschen.

----------


## Robert

Es gibt im Pattayablatt eine Nachricht vom Ersteller der Seite,
evtl haben die noch weitere Kontaktdaten...

http://www.pattayablatt.com/157/Briefkasten.shtml




> Thai-Küche im Net
> 
>     Liebe Redaktionsmitglieder,
>     Ich lese regelmäßig Ihre Internetseiten. Einen Beitrag für Deutsche, welche sich für die thailändische Sprache oder Küche interessieren, finden Sie auf meiner Internetseite http://perso.wanadoo.fr/rhtaller/. Dort können Ihre Leser Hinweise über die thailändische Sprache finden. Es ist sozusagen ein Lehrbuch aufgearbeitet für Nicht-Akademiker. Außerdem finden Fans der Thai-Küche auf der Seite 52 (PDF, zur Zeit 88 Seiten) eine Sammlung von Begriffen und Zutaten der Thai-Küche usw., welche beim Übersetzen von Kochrezepten sehr hilfreich sein können, da man viele dieser Begriffe in den Wörterbüchern nicht findet.
> 
>     Es interessiert Sie vielleicht, Ihre Leser darauf hinzuweisen. Meine Homepage ist rein privat, ohne Werbung und kostenfrei. Wiedersehen mit Thailand etwa im November.
>     Gruß
>     Rolf Hecht, Südfrankreich

----------


## pit

> Hier eine Seite für Einsteiger in die thail.Sprache.
> Pages Perso Orange


Unter dem Link ist nur noch eine französisch sprachige Seite verfügbar.

Davon mal ab, ich habe meinen Thai - Test beim Interview für die PR wohl bestanden. 
Anders als Thais, die nach DE übersiedeln wollen und dafür eine A1-Bescheinigung benötigen, liegt es hier wohl im Wohlwollen des Offiziers der Immigration, die Sprachfähigkeit des Antragstellers zu beurteilen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Na dann gratuliere ich dir zu deinem Erfolg :: 
Hast du was rüber geschoben oder gut gelernt? :cool:

----------


## pit

> Hast du was rüber geschoben oder gut gelernt?


Nur geschoben! Dann war die Dame von der Immi so angetan von mir, dass sie mich fast heiraten wollte! Dem Mädel, das von unserer Personalabteilung mit mir war, wurden dadurch fast alle Träume zerstört.

Nein, ehrlich, ich konnte die gestellten Fragen auf Thai beantworten und selbst auch Fragen stellen!

 ::

----------

